# Freddy Krueger vs. The Slender Man



## RandomLurker (Sep 20, 2011)

Horror monstrosities duke it out


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awful lot of Slender Man threads lately...


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 20, 2011)

Is this composite Slenderman? If so I dont see how he can lose, unless Freddy can attack abstract thoughts and concepts.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Freddy's a reality warper. Can he resist that?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Slender Man is ALWAYS composite Slender Man.

Slender Man can distort time and space just by appearing, he's nigh omnipresent and he's powered by beliefs.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Slender Man can distort time and space just by appearing,



Freddy could too.



> he's nigh omnipresent and he's powered by beliefs.



Doesn't tell me much.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Not saying he wins because I haven't watched many NOES films (hell I've only watched one) just listing some featz for Slendy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't Slender Man an urban legend type character? Vagueness sounds up his alley.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

EDIT: Blind ABC logic removed.

The omnipresence is going to make it even harder for Fred


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Isn't Slender Man an urban legend type character? Vagueness sounds up his alley.



Pretty much.

He's a Tulpa, gains more power the more people that believe in him.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Slender Man defeated Pinhead in the thread I used to bring him here.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say he will win but not easily. (same out come as his fight either the Lead Cenobite.)
> 
> Also the omnipresence is going to make it even harder for Fred



I wouldn't use ABC logic if I were you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

I imagine this resulting in a stalemate.

On one end, we have Freddy who is strong as shit. Even if Slender Man manages to drag him to some dimension, IIRC Freddy can cross dimensions himself and merely come back and be impossible to BFR him.

On the other end, it's nigh impossible for Freddy to put Slender Man down for good since the mere act of thinking of him, he would always come back. Hence why the act of merely researching him is a _bad_ thing. And Slender Man is not strong enough to kill Freddy, his best feat was taking out a group of Marines in one story.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

who the hell is Slenderman?

you guys aren't talking about the creepy undertaker guy from those eighties movies with the weird ass metal balls or something?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

This guy watch dog


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Nah, he's an urban legend doggy.

Slender man focuses more on brokeness and shit rather than destruction.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Nah, he's an urban legend doggy.
> 
> Slender man focuses more on brokeness and shit rather than destruction.



The relentless act of stalking someone to insanity. 

In short, the internet's take on an urban legend born creature which with various stories adding on making him some sort of small scale Lovecraftian-esque being.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> This guy watch dog



creepiest fucking muppet looking thing I ever saw



Ultimecia said:


> Nah, he's an urban legend doggy.
> 
> Slender man focuses more on brokeness and shit rather than destruction.



he seems really fucking weird...so essentially he's possibly more powerful then a dream demon empowered p*d*p****?

edit seems like he was partially influenced by


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Possibly.

There are images of him everywhere. When you seem, you will shit bricks.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> who the hell is Slenderman?
> 
> you guys aren't talking about the creepy undertaker guy from those eighties movies with the weird ass metal balls or something?



That's the Tall Man from Phantasm.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Possibly he has an ungodly amount of shows and stories dedicated to him



Charcan said:


> That's the Tall Man from Phantasm.


Fun fact Slendy is also called The Tall Man


----------



## Light (Sep 20, 2011)

He also appeared in courage the cowardly dog I think. Not sure. Probably not.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Most people would say to start with the Marble Hornets stories for the core info on Slender Man. But personally I prefer EverymanHYBRID. Simply because the characters are awesome. And then there's Evan.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Watch Marble Hornets before TribeTwelve also it sets the mood.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMgbfFpXZu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

guy who created this meme is a genius but there's allot of tall man in him for sure

edit why are urban legends beefing with each other on Twitter? that's hilarious


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Slender Man makes the Tall Man look like a dwarf. :ho

Seriously Slender Man is epic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

Alot of Slender Man threads around lately...

Apparently i'm the only one who doesn't know who this character is...what's he from?


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

He's from a lot of things. He's an urban legend for the most part.

However, he's always composite. He's strange like that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Alot of Slender Man threads around lately...
> 
> Apparently i'm the only one who doesn't know who this character is...what's he from?



some one created him on a forum for a horror photoshop contest and it kinda exploded out of proportion

it's funny though for some reason this lovecraftian horror is beefing with another called the habbit on twitter as per a wiki page I found

funny


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

interesting


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Alot of Slender Man threads around lately...
> 
> Apparently i'm the only one who doesn't know who this character is...what's he from?



He's a Something Awful creation.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> some one created him on a forum for a horror photoshop contest and it kinda exploded out of proportion
> 
> it's funny though for some reason this lovecraftian horror is beefing with another called the habbit on twitter as per a wiki page I found
> 
> funny



EverymanHYBRID is combining the Slender Man story, with HABIT as well. With a new creation called the Rake (I know weird name).


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys.

We're making him more powerful and more likely to come after us. Powerful enough to stomp this fight.

THE FOURTH WALL CAN'T PROTECT US


----------



## Light (Sep 20, 2011)

Slenderman is my brother


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's why Slender Man is godly.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP_64qjkGIY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> EverymanHYBRID is combining the Slender Man story, with HABIT as well. With a new creation called the Rake (I know weird name).



so what they're three separate lovecraftian horrors each going after the same targets and feuding


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh god Colonel that was epic. :rofl


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

Ah so the creature is a abstract urban legend then...and now to youtube to watch everything.

Edit: lol at the guile's theme version


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Oh god Colonel that was epic. :rofl



You're welcome.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysgQ9spsphk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm6PGh2fvTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so what they're three separate lovecraftian horrors each going after the same targets and feuding



More like actively trolling the same group than feuding. Luckily not at the same time, yet. The Rake however is the most dangerous since he's very aggressive. One of the main character's brother in EMH was attacked in his sleep and woke up to nasty scratches on his arms. Slender Man is more stalker in approach and HABIT so far has been mostly been tweeting I believe. EMH now has crossed with Tribe Twelve.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 20, 2011)

Slender Man fucks you around. He fucks with your mind and drives you insane before putting you out of your misery.


----------



## Light (Sep 20, 2011)

He doesn't always put you out of your misery.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

and the best part is he will just stalk you till you go fucking insane, attacking him is a dumb move. Now off to watch EverymanHYBRID!

Im also working on a respect thread for Slendy so if anyone wants to help it would be great.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> and the best part is he will just stalk you till you go fucking insane, *attacking him is a dumb move*. Now off to watch EverymanHYBRID!
> 
> Im also working on a respect thread for Slendy so if anyone wants to help it would be great.



Unless you're Evan.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unless you're Evan.



Evan = GENIUS!!!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Can Freddy attack abstract concepts and thoughts?
> 
> So he can wish him out of existence? Not even that work with Tulpas, they have selective existence.



With his reality warping he's made someone by definition unable to drown (an undead zombie) able to drown, and when killing a guy he somehow erased the records and memories of his existence in the outside world. And messing with people's thoughts and deep seated memories is what Freddy does all the time.


----------



## Wesker (Sep 20, 2011)

The rake is another creepypasta monster.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 20, 2011)

When I saw the documentary, the part with the corn field reminded me of jeepers creepers  ......


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Charcan said:


> With his reality warping he's made someone by definition unable to drown (an undead zombie) able to drown, and when killing a guy he somehow erased the records and memories of his existence in the outside world. And messing with people's thoughts and deep seated memories is what Freddy does all the time.



the scary part is he's empowered by Dream demons supposedly which means there are monsters out there much stronger


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the scary part is he's empowered by Dream demons supposedly which means there are monsters out there much stronger



Oh and what someone said earlier in the thread is true: he can travel between dimensions as he went from the Dream World to Hell and back when "recruiting" Jason Voorhees. And he was at his weakest then.

Freddy is one of those characters prone to underestimation but he has his share of decent feats.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Oh and what someone said earlier in the thread is true: he can travel between dimensions as he went from the Dream World to Hell and back when "recruiting" Jason Voorhees. And he was at his weakest then.
> 
> Freddy is one of those characters prone to underestimation but he has his share of decent feats.



IIRC, Ryoma mentioned something about comic Freddy beating some Aztec (or was it Maiyan?) God.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> IIRC, Ryoma mentioned something about comic Freddy beating some Aztec (or was it Maiyan?) God.



I've heard about it yeah, though the only comics I've read are the Jason and Ash related ones (I think most of the comics are canon). In the comics, he became a reality warper in the real world with the Necronomicon, and was only stopped when the Dreamers got annoyed at him and depowered him straight.

Even just in the movies, he made a Dream World house shoot itself out of Dream World Earth at insane speeds.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

My god there's a fucking horde of blogs and videos dedicated to this guy...

So from what i've seen so far, he has teleportation, reality warping and he's apparently invisible to human eyes unless he wants people to see him...

not enough to take on Freddy yet...I don't get why TVTropes refers to him as The Operator though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> My god there's a fucking horde of blogs and videos dedicated to this guy...
> 
> So from what i've seen so far, he has teleportation, reality warping and he's apparently invisible to human eyes unless he wants people to see him...
> 
> not enough to take on Freddy yet...I don't get why TVTropes refers to him as The Operator though



It's because of Marble Hornets, the originating Slender Man ARG. Since everyone soon after started playing follow the leader ala Abridged series style after Little Kuriboh started Yugioh TAS, they didn't want _their_ Slender Man being associated with the others, they decided to name him the Operator. In series, it's supposed to be his actual referred name.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> IIRC, Ryoma mentioned something about comic Freddy beating some Aztec (or was it Maiyan?) God.



I've heard of him taking on pinheads master creature and a bunch of Canobytes but I don't know if this is confirmed




Charcan said:


> I've heard about it yeah, though the only comics I've read are the Jason and Ash related ones (I think most of the comics are canon). In the comics, he became a reality warper in the real world with the Necronomicon, and was only stopped when the Dreamers got annoyed at him and depowered him straight.
> 
> Even just in the movies, he made a Dream World house shoot itself out of Dream World Earth at insane speeds.



considering one Jason comic has vorheees the son of a high ranking fallen angel and servant of lucifer it's even more impressive when you consider he was able to be taken down

dunno how canon his fight with Ash is..



Emperor Joker said:


> My god there's a fucking horde of blogs and videos dedicated to this guy...
> 
> So from what i've seen so far, he has teleportation, reality warping and he's apparently invisible to human eyes unless he wants people to see him...
> 
> not enough to take on Freddy yet...I don't get why TVTropes refers to him as The Operator though



amazing how he cought on like wildfire wait for it EJ we're watching the creation of a folk tail..in a few years dumb ass newbs will be swearing he's real


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I've heard of him taking on pinheads master creature and a bunch of Canobytes but I don't know if this is confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I give it a decade or a decade in a half before we get things on tv talking about he's suddenly an actual folk lore figure or something...not that i'm complaining, I can tell kids that I was alive when he was first created when they start talking about thier nightmares of the giant faceless man in the nice suit...

We're looking at the next bloody mary in the making


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 20, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I've heard of him taking on pinheads master creature and a bunch of Canobytes but I don't know if this is confirmed



Never heard of it.



> considering one Jason comic has vorheees the son of a high ranking fallen angel and servant of lucifer it's even more impressive when you consider he was able to be taken down
> 
> dunno how canon his fight with Ash is...



They're direct sequels to Freddy's last movie appearance (original continuity).

Freddy gave Jason a rejuvenated body and turned a girl into a killer by piercing her heart and awakening her "bloodline".

And when wanting to talk privately with Jason when they were surrounded by chattering Deadites, Freddy just entered his (blank wasteland) mind.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 20, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Never heard of it.



never seen it myself I know the end of F vs J was supposed to have pinhead stepping asking what was wrong with those two "fine gentlemen' and then a sequel be a war between the Canobites Eldirch horror thing and The Dream demons with Freddy trolling pinhead and Jason killing the shit out of people

but nothing materialized it all went to shit and we got a much more awesome comic sequel with Ash

according to I forget if it was Tik or some one else..they did some comics though



Emperor Joker said:


> I give it a decade or a decade in a half before we get things on tv talking about he's suddenly an actual folk lore figure or something...not that i'm complaining, I can tell kids that I was alive when he was first created when they start talking about thier nightmares of the giant faceless man in the nice suit...
> 
> We're looking at the next bloody mary in the making



you think a decade? those fraud shows like Ghost Hunters and Destination truth and monster quest will be going after him in a few years..lost tapes too

next bloody Mary? it's possible then again unlike Slenderman Mary being based on an actual person and all prolly keep her alive longer


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im glad to see The Slender Man is being accepted so well in the OBD. 

Oh and who wins this fight?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 21, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Im glad to see The Slender Man is being accepted so well in the OBD.
> 
> Oh and who wins this fight?



OH SHI-!


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 21, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Im glad to see The Slender Man is being accepted so well in the OBD.
> 
> Oh and who wins this fight?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2011)

So im guessing Slender Man wins?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 21, 2011)

no wifin in da club gimmi 20 dollaz


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 21, 2011)

You have to give him exactly $20 it can't be higher or lower.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2011)

Slender Man isn't scary.

Not after reading some of the stuff on the SCP Foundation....


----------



## RandomLurker (Sep 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Slender Man isn't scary.
> 
> Not after reading some of the stuff on the SCP Foundation....



Tempted to make an SCP thread

"SCP-682 runs the gauntlet" or "Weakest being who can destroy SCP-682"


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2011)

682 is lame. 093 is where it's at


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 22, 2011)

while I think Freddy is gonna win this

The slender man is still scary shit

those damn tentacles


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2011)

Tentacles are only scary if you're a Japanese schoolgirl


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 22, 2011)

not if said tentacles are a.) black and b.) sharp and c.) drives you mad


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah I'm not seeing anything Freddy can't troll and demolish

plus didn't Freddy toonforce in one sequel? even if it's low tier TF


----------



## Light (Sep 22, 2011)

Stop believing in Slender and its a rape in Keugers favor

Believe in him more and he make Freddy his bitch

He feeds off your tears.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yeah I'm not seeing anything Freddy can't troll and demolish
> 
> plus didn't Freddy toonforce in one sequel? even if it's low tier TF



You mean him becoming a superhero to troll a comic fan?

Plus Freddy stopped believing in the power of lucid dreaming messing him up and voil? it stopped messing him up.

Heck when an army of lucid dreamer ghosts was raised, Freddy ate the fuckers.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> You mean him becoming a superhero to troll a comic fan?
> 
> Plus Freddy stopped believing in the power of lucid dreaming messing him up and voil? it stopped messing him up.
> 
> Heck when an army of lucid dreamer ghosts was raised, Freddy ate the fuckers.



yeah this is a stomp..in Freddy's favor..he stops believing in Slendy and on noms him

either that or he asks the Tall Man to come back and they can duke it out for 'who deserves the right to be creepy tall and wear a suit" while Freddy eats popcorn


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 22, 2011)

I wonder if Slender Man was inspired by the Tall Man from the Chzo Mythos.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I wonder if Slender Man was inspired by the Tall Man from the Chzo Mythos.



Well Slender Man supposedly was created as a tale in Germany to scare children into being good so his suit that he wears was probably inspired by The Tall Man.


----------

